# Schneider Lenses for video on DSLRs



## J.R. (Apr 24, 2013)

The competition's hotting up. New 35, 50 & 75mm lenses - 

http://www.studiodaily.com/2013/04/schneider-optics-announces-new-family-of-4k-xenon-ff-primes-for-hdslr-cameras/


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Schneider lenses are remarkable but the price will probably be very high  too bad Schneider and Zeiss are all manual focus


----------

